# Has anyone heard of this breeder in MI?



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Rosebar Standard Poodles
I am curious if anyone has any experience with them, or could provide any information. The site did not have a lot of information.


----------



## gr8pdls (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't know her but have seen her dogs at shows in the past. And, actually, there is a lot of information about their breeding program. 
1. Looking at dates on the pictures, it is an established "kennel"
2. Breeding is very selective and not too often
3. Associated with other 'big' name, respected kennels
4. Has titles on both ends of her beautiful Poodles: CH and CD
5. Puppies are raised in the home

Looks like there's a litter right now. If your interested, you better call her quick.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

gr8pdls said:


> I don't know her but have seen her dogs at shows in the past. And, actually, there is a lot of information about their breeding program.
> 1. Looking at dates on the pictures, it is an established "kennel"
> 2. Breeding is very selective and not too often
> 3. Associated with other 'big' name, respected kennels
> ...


*gr8pdls* - Would it be ok if I forwarded what you have written here to someone I know is looking? They are not a member of the poodleforum because of not understanding forums well yet.


----------



## gr8pdls (Jul 13, 2010)

Sharing is good.


----------

